# Liftmontage reißt - was tun?



## Michael_05er (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit der hier (weiter unten auf der Seite) beschriebenen "Gleitenden Liftmontage" und hoffe auf Hilfe bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge. Vielleicht fischt ja jemand diese Montage und hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe mehrere Montagen verloren, jedes Mal ist die Verbindung Blinker<->Fliege gerissen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Wurf diese Verbindungsschnur wohl durch den Wirbel, der zur Hauptschnur führt, geknickt/plattgedrückt und damit offensichtlich geschwächt wird, bis sie reißt. Ich habe dann regelmäßig ein paar Zentimeter abgeschnitten und neu festgemacht. Das ging erst einmal gut, aber dann ist mir nach 45 Minuten eine nagelneue Montage weggeflogen, und da hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Man kann ja dem Material auch nicht mehr vertrauen, wenn man mal einen Fisch drillt. Passiert ist es insgesamt drei Mal, jedes Mal bei Hau-Ruck-Würfen mit einem 30g Snaps. Leichtere Blinker konnte ich locker zwei Stunden ohne Schnurbruch fischen. Kennt jemand diese Montage und kann mir weiterhelfen? Mir fallen folgende „Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten“ ein:

- Neue oder andere/dickere Schnur verwenden. Bisher nehme ich Berkley Tectan Fluorocarbon in 0,30mm, vielleicht ist die alt geworden oder generell bruchempfindlich? Gibt es da besonders flexibles und Knickresistentes Material?

- Eine weichere Rute, um die Belastung beim Werfen zu reduzieren? Ich steige jetzt (dank AB-Kleinanzeigen J ) ohnehin von meiner Rocksweeper auf eine Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout um, weiß aber nicht, ob das einen großen Unterschied macht.

- Statt des Wirbels eine „schnelle Perle“ o.ä. mit größerer Auflagefläche für die Durchlaufschnur nehmen, damit die Beschädigung vermieden wird?

Da ich bisher (Urlaubs-Mefo-Angler J) 4:3 Bisse auf die Springerfliege hatte (3:2 gelandete Fische), möchte ich ungern auf Fliege oder Blinker verzichten und hoffe, dass ich das Vertrauen wiederfinden kann. Und gerade bei etwas mehr Wind macht die Angelei mir durchaus Spaß, da will ich auch nicht nur mit 18g-Blinkern fischen. Ich mag die 30g-Snaps Blinker. Zumindest die, die mir noch geblieben sind… Daher hoffe ich auf Tipps. Danke schon Mal!
Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## seatrout61 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Hallo Michael, 

beim 30g Snaps voll durchgezogen wirken Kräfte, die deine 0,30er FC einfach nicht aushält.

Entweder leichterer Köder und/oder stärkeres FC verwenden, und dein Problem sollte gelöst sein.

Warum es jetzt unbedingt der 30g Snaps sein muss, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wo ist denn dein Revier wo du so schwere Köder ohne ewige Hänger fischen kannst?

Persönlich gehe ich auch da wo es möglich wäre selten über 20g bis max. 25 Snaps oder 27g Gladsax.

15-18g reichen IMHO bei normalen Verhältnissen völlig aus. 
Manchmal muss ich sogar bis auf 10-12g runtergehen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Hallo,

ich habe diese Montage kurz gefischt und auch schnell wieder verworfen. Im Drill gerissen ist mir nichts. Ich hatte das Problem, das ich beim Dorschangeln ein paar Fische gefangen habe, wovon die meisten auf Springerfliege gingen. Durch das durch den Wirbel ziehen unter Druck entsteht so ein Effekt, wie wenn man Geschenkpapier "kringeln" will. Die Schnur wird immer ein wenig mehr beschädigt und ist nach ein paar Fischen hinüber.

Ich möchte aber nicht Montagen wechseln, wenn es beisst und auch nicht *den *Fisch durch Schnurbruch verlieren, nachdem 6 Kleine sicher ausgedrillt wurden.

Warum die Schnur beim Wurf reisst ist mir schleierhaft. Ich Fische nur 35iger Gamakatsu FC an der Küste. Von Berkley halte ich garnichts, da ich i.d.R. damit Ärger hatte.

Optionen hast du nun 2:

Das ganze mit 35iger nochmals probieren.

Oder du nimmst "meine" Montage.

Auf das 1,2-1,5m lange FC kommen im oberen Teil eine Serie von Schnurstoppern (3-4 !), dann ein micro Tönnchenwirbel und wieder 3-4 (!) Stopper.

Nun ist der Wirbel fixiert und dort werden 10-15cm FC (ich fische mit Micro Snaps von Gamakatsu und kann die Springerfliege bequem wechseln) mit der Springerfliege angebracht.

Im Fall eines Bisses rutscht die Fliege runter, die vielen Stopper (z.B. Spro Größe M) sind nötig, um ein Verrutschen beim Wurf zu verhindern. Wer hat, kann auch den oberen Stopper mit UV Kleber (irgendwas, was das FC nicht beschädigt) fixieren und sich 2 Stopper sparen.

Ich angel mit ein und derselben Montage teilweise mehrere Tage durch. Missen möchte ich das auch nichts, ich fange nämlich viel mit der Fliege.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

wenn man nicht gerade in tangwäldern fischt, kann man die fliege auch einfach fest, 40-50cm oberhalb des blinkers, einbinden(in einen kleinen wirbel, oder in einen pitzenbauerring).

wenn man schwer fischen möchte, macht sich 40er mono sehr gut (den fischen ist´s völlig wurscht-ich nutze bei meinen schweren dl-blinkern 45er!)

wenn du die blinker dann noch auf einzelhaken umrüstest bekommst du auch keine hänger, wenn der fisch die fliege genommen hat und der blinker "hinterher läuft"...

in unserer ecke ist die liftmontage völlig unnötig...

wo fischt du denn?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Berkley Tectan Fluorocarbon in 0,30mm, vielleicht ist die alt geworden oder generell bruchempfindlich? Gibt es da besonders flexibles und Knickresistentes Material?




Schnur von Berkley oder DAM Tectan?


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Berkley Trilene, mein Fehler, sorry! 

Ich habe gut 600km zur Küste, daher habe ich kein festes Revier. Hab letztes Jahr im Urlaub auf Fehmarn geangelt, dieses Jahr einen Tag rund um Heikendorf. Nächstes Jahr schaffen wir es hoffentlich wieder nach Fehmarn, aber auch Heikendorf werde ich wieder sehen. Von daher kann ich nicht abschätzen, welche Ecken ich genau befischen werde. Hänger hatte ich auch mit 30g Snaps bisher nur ein oder zwei, da kurbel ich wohl schnell genug. 

Ich habe zwar alle Blinker auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet, will aber keine Hänger im Drill riskieren. Und besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass sich der Fisch den Blinker ins Genick hakt wenn die Fliege runterrutscht? Das fand ich an der Liftmontage eben so praktisch. 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für die Antworten!   Interessant zu lesen, was die Profis fischen. 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

am besten probierst du einfach verschiede sachen aus...die andere version der liftmontage mit stärkerer schnur, mit fester fliege...oder mal mit'm sbiro

dann findest du irgendwann raus was am besten zu dir passt.


aber als tipp... je leichter man fischt desto besser( weniger aussteiger, mit feineren ruten mehr spaß...)


----------



## Ra.T (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Hallo...
kennst du evtl. von Breakaway den Proper Pulley  ?
So ähnliche Probleme kenn ich von meinen Liftmontagen und Verwendung von zu starrer Schnur.

Der Proper Puley löste mein Problem des einknickens, da kein Wirbel mehr benötigt wird.
Ich werfe damit bis 175gr Bleie und bis heute kein Materialbruch an diesen Teilen festgestellt.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Hi Ralf, die kannte ich noch nicht. Sehen sehr interessant aus! Damit wird das Abknicken wahrscheinlich viel besser (oder ganz) verhindert als mit einer "schnellen perle" oder einem normalen Wirbel. Auf den Bildern, die ich gegoogelt habe sahen die auch nicht zu groß aus. Stimmt das? Fürs Meerforellenangeln sollte es ja nicht ganz so grob zugehen wie beim Brandungsangeln. Hab im Netz leider nur englische Shops gefunden, gibt es die auch bei uns? 
Grüße,  Michael


----------



## Ra.T (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Hallo...,
die Dinger sind insgesamt 3 cm lang und wiegen vielleicht max. 2 gr. Der Kunststoffeinhänger hat eine runde Führung für die Schnur, also knickt dort nichts mehr ein.
Aber wo du die hier kriegst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich kauf mein Zeugs immer in Holland.
Vielleicht mal bei " der- sportangler" in Gelsenkirchen tel. nachfragen, ich glaube der hatte die in seinem Onlineshop.

Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Hi,
 habs gefunden, beim Bergedorfer Angel-Centrum gibt es die. Andere Deutsche Seiten hab ich nicht gefunden, alles UK-Seiten... Dann muss ich da demnächst mal bestellen.

 Allen Antwortern hier nochmal besten Dank, ich werde dann wohl mal die Proper Pulleys probieren. Das ganze mit stärkerem Material von einer anderen Marke, da sind die Forellen offenbar nicht so empfindlich. Leider hat mein Händler nur das Berkley FC, da muss ich dann eben mal im Netz stöbern. Da ich wegen meines Malheurs auch kaum noch 30g-Blinker habe, kann ich mich beim Auffüllen der Köderbox ja mal auf 18-25g beschränken, das hilft sicher auch.

 Außerdem gibt es offensichtlich andere Varianten zur Montage der Springerfliege, die auch erfolgreich eingesetzt werden. Damit habe ich immer noch Plan B in der Hinterhand, falls ich mit meinen Modifikationen immer noch nicht zu einem sicheren Ergebnis komme. Ich werde die Verbindungsschnur auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten und bei Zweifeln vielleicht doch noch umsteigen.
 Grüße und Petri Euch allen,
 Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*



observer schrieb:


> am besten probierst du einfach verschiede sachen aus...die andere version der liftmontage mit stärkerer schnur, mit fester fliege...oder mal mit'm sbiro
> 
> dann findest du irgendwann raus was am besten zu dir passt.
> 
> ...



Das ist eben das Problem, wenn man nur ein, maximal zwei Mal im Jahr die Gelegenheit hat, auf Meerforellen zu fischen. Man hat viel zu viel Zeit, daheim zu hocken und sich Gedanken über die "perfekte Montage" zu machen. Und dann viel zu wenig Zeit, um alles, was man sich überlegt hat, in die Tat umzusetzen...

 Aber im Prinzip hast Du Recht, ich sollte mich nicht zu sehr auf eine Methode versteifen. Mit Sbiro und Fliege werde ich es auch mal versuchen, wenn wir es nächstes Jahr wieder nach Fehmarn schaffen.
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## seatrout61 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Liftmontage reißt - was tun?*

Ob schwer oder leicht fängiger ist, kannst du ja mal im nächsten Urlaub testen.

Schwere Köder benötigen kräftigeres Gerät (Rute, Rolle und Schnur).

Baust dir alternativ dazu mal leichteres Gerät auf mit leichteren Ködern und lässt die Beifliege ganz weg.

Man glaubt gar nicht, wieviele Mefos sich damit im flacheren Wasser keine 5m vom Ufer bzw. an Krautkanten usw. fangen lassen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das leichteres Gerät viel mehr Spass macht und entspannteres Angeln über den ganzen Tag ermöglicht.

Ist ne reine Kopf- bzw. Überzeugungssache, die Fliegenfischer mit ihren relativ geringen Wurfweiten wissen was ich meine.


----------

